# Heimnetzwerk mit UMTS-Internetverbindung



## CeresPK (6. Mai 2008)

Ich habe das Problem das ich auf dem Land lebe und wir bekommen kein DSL nur ISDN oder Modem
dafür gibt es bei uns ein schnelles UMTS/HSDPA Netzwerk und da dachte ich mir das ist ja schon mal besser als unser 56k-Modem und sogar ein wenig schneller als DSL 2000.
Mit der Easybox kommt man schnell und bequem ins netz nun aber zu meiner Frage.
Ich habe die Easybox und mein Vater würde auch gerne mit UMTS ins Netz wir können aber keinen Router verwenden ohne mehr als 300 Euronen (für die Karte für Simkarte und Router mit entsprechendem Kartenslot) blechen zu müssen.
Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit ein kabelloses Netzwerk aufzubauen (möglichst unter 100 bisschen mehr wär auch nicht schlimm) in das ich versch. Geräte mit einbinden kann z.B. 2. vlt auch 3. PC(mit meinem natürlich), XBox 360, PS3, PSP
und wenn ja was wären gute Geräte um dieses Vorhaben zu verwirklichen

Ich habe schon überlegt ob 2W-Lansticks gehen aber ich war mir nicht sicher deshalb frage ich euch liebe Community


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Mai 2008)

Möglich ist alles. Vodafone bietet glaub passende Hardware dazu an.
Ich hoffe dir ist klar, das du mit UMTS keine wirklich stabile Leitung hast und Pingzeiten im unspielbaren Bereich liegen.

Frag mal bei der Telekom nach DSL Light. Das wurde extra für ländliche Gegenden eingeführt. 
Da du warscheinlich zu weit auf dem Land wohnst, wär WiMaxx auch keine Alternative.


----------



## riedochs (6. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich deine Aussage richtig verstanden habe müsste es gehen wenn du das UMTS an einen Rechner hängst und dort die Internetfreigabe benutzt. 

Alle Rechner könnten ja dann per Wlan das an dem Rechner angeschlossen ist zugreifen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Mai 2008)

Im LAN würde das gehen. Bei Wlan braucht man einen Accesspoint. Normale Wlan Sticks oder Karten sind zum hosten nicht ausgelegt


----------



## CeresPK (6. Mai 2008)

also das mit den 2 Sticks würde gehen ja?
und das mit dem Ping geht eigentlich auch noch nen Kumpel hatt das 1000er und er hatt bei Bf2 nen Ping von 100 oder mehr und ich habe aufgrund der doch recht unstabilen Verbindung nen Ping von 90-140 komischerweiße wenn ich abnippel aber auch nur dann geht er auf 240-300 
wir bekommen gar kein DSL egal welches auch wenn unser Nachbar 2 Häuser weiter noch ADSL bekommt und ich bzw. wir haben keinen Bock immer wieder von der sch.... T-Com hingehalten zu werden da heißt es einmal "Sie können sofort DSL 6000 haben zwar noch nicht die volle Bandbreite aber in 4 Wochen wäre alles gut ausgebaut und sie können DSL 6000 voll nutzen" nach 2Monaten immer noch kein Bescheid über den weiteren verlauf dieser Entwicklung und auf einmal heißt es das bei uns das höchste der Gefühle ISDN ist.
?T-Com? !!nein danke!! da gehe ich lieber über UMTS ins Netz besonders weil es hier gut ausgebaut ist was mich eigentlich stark verwundert

und die Vodafone Hardware ist ja so teuer der Router kostet 250-350 und die sch... Karte in die man die Simkarte reinmacht damit man diese Karte wiederum in den Router machen kann kostet auch nochmal 100 und das bin ich nicht bereit zu bezahlen besonders weil ich nicht direkt bei Vodafone Kunde bin sondern bei Moobicent weil die eine günstige Flatrate ohne Volumen anbieten (hehe für Sauger)


----------



## riedochs (6. Mai 2008)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Im LAN würde das gehen. Bei Wlan braucht man einen Accesspoint. Normale Wlan Sticks oder Karten sind zum hosten nicht ausgelegt



Unter Windows vielleicht

EDIT: Müsste dann so wie in der Grafik aussehen


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Mai 2008)

Bei Mobicent wird man imo gekündigt, wenn man zu viel saugt. Traurig aber wahr.

Dann Nachbar wird anders angeschlossen sein.
Ich finds das immer lustig zu höhren "mein Nachbar oder das Haus neben mir hat DSL und ich nicht" Tja da hat der Nachbar Glück das die Leitungen zu ihm gelegt haben und ihr Pech weils nicht so ist. Weitere Gründe sind auch die Entfernung zum HVT und die Last Mile.
Die Telekom ist imo nicht die einzigste Firma, die Leitungen legt.
Darf ich fragen in welcher Gegend du lebst? (Bundesland, Stadt, nächst größere Stadt) Es gibt viele regionalere Firmen, die zwar nicht deutschlandweit arbeiten, aber in vielen Bundesländern. Die Telekom hat auch nicht nur eigene Leitungen, sondern mietet auch welche bei z.Bsp. der RWE bzw deren Töchtern. Sprich...bei diesen Firmen hast du evtl Glück, da die Telekom nicht alles erschlossen hat und nicht für jede Gegend mietet.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Mai 2008)

Ich lebe in Thüringen
genauer im Wartburgkreis
die Stadt ist Berka/Werra Ortsteil Hausbreitenbach
und der nächste HVT ist im Ort Gerstungen etwa 4-5km weg  von hier
soviel ich weiß müsste der dort sein


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Mai 2008)

Is ja doch nen Stück weg.
Die Envia (Tochter von RWE) hat in dem Gebiet glaub auch noch nix, aber fragen kost nix) und WiMaxx fällt auch weg.
Is schwierig für einen Leien die Netzplänen einzusehen. Da hab ich Glück und kann durch meinen Kontakt fragen und bekomm ne Info wo und wem welche Leitungen gehören.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Mai 2008)

ja OK danke aber Ich habe einen 2Jahres Vertrag mit denen und doppelt bezahlen hilft mir auch nicht weiter mir kommt es ja nicht so sehr darauf an das ich online zocken kann mir ging es nur darum das mein Vater zeitgleich mit mir ins Netz kann weil bis dato fragt er mich noch "kann ich bitte deine Box benutzen" und das ist schon ein wenig nervig wenn das jeden Abend so geht aber ich verstehe auch das er nicht mit dem 56k Modem rein will besonders nicht wenn man weiß wie schnell es doch gehen kann

online zocken tue ich bis jetzt aber eher selten neben der ausbildung
man will ja auch seine kumpels sehen die auch im August mit der Lehre begonnen haben und wenn dann noch einer in Österreich ist und nur 2 mal im Jahr nach "Hause" kommt gehe ich lieber zu denen als online irgendwelche "Schlachten" auszutragen


----------



## CeresPK (7. Mai 2008)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Is ja doch nen Stück weg.
> Die Envia (Tochter von RWE) hat in dem Gebiet glaub auch noch nix, aber fragen kost nix) und WiMaxx fällt auch weg.
> Is schwierig für einen Leien die Netzplänen einzusehen. Da hab ich Glück und kann durch meinen Kontakt fragen und bekomm ne Info wo und wem welche Leitungen gehören.



leider nicht nein wir sind auch im Westen Thüringens also schon ziehmlich nahe an der Grenze zu Hessen und Envia ist ja eigentlich nur in Sachsen was ich jetzt so gesehen habe


----------



## CeresPK (10. Mai 2008)

mit welchen W-Lan Stick bzw. mit welcher W-Lan PCI Karte könnte ich denn einen Access Point einrichten???


----------



## riedochs (10. Mai 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> mit welchen W-Lan Stick bzw. mit welcher W-Lan PCI Karte könnte ich denn einen Access Point einrichten???



Wenn der PC der das UMTS für alle bereit stellt unter Windows läuft brauchst du einen Access Point der per LAN an dem PC angeschlossen ist. Unter Linux musst du dir ne unterstütze Karte suchen


----------



## CeresPK (2. Juni 2008)

ja aber mit was kann ich einen Accsesspoint einrichten geht das nur über einen Router oder was???


----------

